# Card balance transfer deal - any recommendation



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi There,

I have a credit card balance and would like to take advantage of those 0% balance transfer.

I am trying to search for the same but can't find it.

Any recommendation please.

Thanks,
Hassli


----------



## sandsoftime (Sep 5, 2012)

RAK bank seems to be one of the cheapest; in general local banks tend to be cheaper compared to the mulinational banks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

what exactly do you mean by a '0' zero balance card? Do you mean there is no money in the account? If so, then it wouldn't go through...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you understand the concept of a debit card and the basic difference between a debit card and a credit card?

A debit card is directly linked to your bank account so if there is no balance (zero balance) in your bank account, then you will have zero balance in your debit card and you shoud know that you cannot buy anything with zero money.

A credit card is a card with a pre-loaded "credit" amount, for example AED 10,000/- You have this 10,000/- dhs to spend and then pay back in instalments at your convenience but you need to pay a minimum monthly instalment. If your credit card is at a zero balance too, you cannot buy anything.

If both your debit card and your credit card are at zero balance, you really shouldn't be shopping at all!


----------

